# Pinkish discharge at 29 weeks, led to doctors visit today. not great news



## painted_pony

Sorry to come busting into the third trimester this way, but I'm freaked out and totally depressed. I had pinkish spotting on Sunday, then again today. My little man was barely even moving so I ran into the doctors office about two hours ago. They did a non stress test on my little guy. He wasn't moving during it until they made me drink juice. His heart rate is good. 

However- I am already dialated to one at 29 weeks. I've been put on bedrest. I go back Friday for more tests. 

If you have had a baby at 29-30 weeks, what happened? Please don't spare my feelings, I need to know what I'm facing. All I wanna do is cry. My husband is deployed and now the baby is in danger. To top it all off, im extremely anemic. How long can I stay at one for??


----------



## Tabitha83

You can stay at one for awhile. But number 1 thing you need to do is calm down, I know easier said then done. The doctors now know something is going on and will be better prepared if something should happen like going into labor which the would try and stop.
Did they give you pills for your anemia ?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## painted_pony

I've been on iron supplements since week 12. I had blood tests again last week and I guess the problems only getting worse. They increased the dosage for now. 

Bedrest- what does the even mean to a person who has to take care of themselves. I still have to let my dogs out, cook food and take showers. I cant literally lay in a bed all the time.


----------



## xdxxtx

Often, once someone gives birth, they never fully UNdilate and can be a centimeter dilated for the rest of their lives. For someone who's never given birth before, they could be a centimeter dilated for several weeks before giving birth. Was the pink discharge your mucus plug?

At 29-30 weeks, the baby should be fine. He would definitely need some time in the NICU for some extra oxygen, they'll need to put weight on him before he goes home, and he may need a little help staying warm at first... but he should be perfectly healthy! I understand that you can't just lay in bed; you have other obligations. Just do as much resting as you can; every little bit helps. Eat more food to help get baby's weight up, and do what you've gotta do to take care of yourself, your dogs, and your baby. Chances are you'll last at least a few more weeks before giving birth.

Keeping you and baby in my thoughts!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Try and stay down as much as you can!! I am on bed rest myself and I know it's not fun but it's worth it in the end. You can be a 1 or more forever!! I went 6 weeks dilated 3~4. Good luck and rest!!!


----------



## painted_pony

xdxxtx said:


> Often, once someone gives birth, they never fully UNdilate and can be a centimeter dilated for the rest of their lives. For someone who's never given birth before, they could be a centimeter dilated for several weeks before giving birth. Was the pink discharge your mucus plug?
> 
> At 29-30 weeks, the baby should be fine. He would definitely need some time in the NICU for some extra oxygen, they'll need to put weight on him before he goes home, and he may need a little help staying warm at first... but he should be perfectly healthy! I understand that you can't just lay in bed; you have other obligations. Just do as much resting as you can; every little bit helps. Eat more food to help get baby's weight up, and do what you've gotta do to take care of yourself, your dogs, and your baby. Chances are you'll last at least a few more weeks before giving birth.
> 
> Keeping you and baby in my thoughts!

Thanks. This is my first pregnancy and the doctors double checked with one once they realized i was dialated. I have no idea if the pink discharge was my plug. It was about a quarter sized spot on sunday absorbed into a panty liner and enough to tint the toilet paper today. On Sunday I also had a really thick yellow discharge in decent amounts. Im scared that the baby won't weigh hardly anything since my husband and i are extremely thin built people. After the nurse taped my belly, she said that its measuring 30 weeks. 

Also I was diagnosed with BV at 16 weeks. I took antibiotics and got rid of the infection, but maybe the damage had already been done. Maybe this is the reason for early dialation. 

He's not moving hardly at all even now since I returned home. I feel so helpless in all of this.


----------



## heaven

Honey, you are going to be fine! I was 1cm since then too. Didn't open to 3 until a week ago. I also had tons of pink discharge, red(yes I mean RED) blood, and even clots in every trimester. No baby has yet to emerge and I am 39 wks on Thursday. No worries. The only thing you should be worried about though is that you are upset about hubby being away. I know it's hard. Try focusing on getting the room ready or shopping for your LO. Keep busy. Good luck!


----------



## mj2004

I can only imagine how worried you are! I've heard of many women being dilated 1 and going to full term. As others have said even if baby was born now he would be ok! Relax and enjoy some down time xx


----------



## victorial8

I have no idea about any of this I'm afraid but just wanted to send you some hugs


----------



## AP

I am a 29 weeker :) and ive also had my own little preemie at 27+4.

All I will say is rest up, try not to panic! Doc says he's doing fine!


----------



## Wantabean

i havent experienced a prem baby but i have had a neonatal journey and the girls over in the premature section are wonderful :) there are loads of great inspiring stories of babies born at 30weeks. u could post there. dont be offended if u dont get an answer straight away they are busy ladies lol but u will get an answer and they are wonderfull!! please please do try to relax though and just take it easy. i know its stressful :hugs: if u arent feeling ten movements in 12 hours please go get monitored though :hugs: keep us updated and i will pray for u xxxx


----------



## Kyliem87

I work with a lady who's daughter was born at 29 weeks. Her baby girl weighed in at 2lb 9oz and now apart from being small for her age is the cheekiest, happiest and healthiest baby girl there is. She's still small but development wise is exactly as she should be give or take a little. Stay calm, relax, see if you can get a steroid shot for little mans lungs and apart from the fact that yes, he will need medical assistance for a short while the odds are on your favour. 

You sure as haven't been dealt the nicest hand this year so sending lots of positive thoughts, love and hugs

:flower:


----------



## jeanniepresto

With my last pregnancy (twins ) I went in preterm labor at 26 weeks dil to 3 and was put in hospital and bedrest.. I was in there until I had my csection at 34 weeks so u can be dil the same forever I know I was 3 for that long... Hope all works out for u n baby .... Just do as dr says if u r on bedrest only get up to go to use it or shower n bk to bed it really worked for me n my twins... :)


----------



## MOAnthony08

Just calm down hun, there is hope! I started dilating and experiencing preterm labor since 24 weeks, now I am almost 33! Just relax as much as you can when you don't have to be up doing something. I am supposed to be on bed rest as well but is hard when you are the only one in the housr to takr care of your three year old.


----------



## xdxxtx

painted_pony said:


> xdxxtx said:
> 
> 
> Often, once someone gives birth, they never fully UNdilate and can be a centimeter dilated for the rest of their lives. For someone who's never given birth before, they could be a centimeter dilated for several weeks before giving birth. Was the pink discharge your mucus plug?
> 
> At 29-30 weeks, the baby should be fine. He would definitely need some time in the NICU for some extra oxygen, they'll need to put weight on him before he goes home, and he may need a little help staying warm at first... but he should be perfectly healthy! I understand that you can't just lay in bed; you have other obligations. Just do as much resting as you can; every little bit helps. Eat more food to help get baby's weight up, and do what you've gotta do to take care of yourself, your dogs, and your baby. Chances are you'll last at least a few more weeks before giving birth.
> 
> Keeping you and baby in my thoughts!
> 
> Thanks. This is my first pregnancy and the doctors double checked with one once they realized i was dialated. I have no idea if the pink discharge was my plug. It was about a quarter sized spot on sunday absorbed into a panty liner and enough to tint the toilet paper today. On Sunday I also had a really thick yellow discharge in decent amounts. Im scared that the baby won't weigh hardly anything since my husband and i are extremely thin built people. After the nurse taped my belly, she said that its measuring 30 weeks.
> 
> Also I was diagnosed with BV at 16 weeks. I took antibiotics and got rid of the infection, but maybe the damage had already been done. Maybe this is the reason for early dialation.
> 
> He's not moving hardly at all even now since I returned home. I feel so helpless in all of this.Click to expand...

The thick discharge definitely does sound like your mucus plug... Doesn't mean you're gonna go into true labor anytime soon. Just means you're starting to dilate, which sometimes does happen during this time and can take a long time.

I definitely feel for you. Many pregnant folks get BV, though, and it never gets diagnosed... It doesn't usually cause any problems. Being that you actually did get it treated, you should definitely have a leg up on that one.

Supposedly, eating more puts weight on the baby. Give it a shot, just in case. You might end up gaining more, but it's safer for baby.


----------



## heaven

My hubby was living in another city for a big part of our pregnancy. I also felt our baby wasn't moving the way she should. Then I'd see my hubby and she would bounce around like crazy. Didn't know if it was her picking up how I felt or the smell I picked up from him. All I know is she started to get really active. 

Can you do some things that make you happy? Anything? I know it's hard w/o him near, but this phase will pass and you'll soon be reunited:)


----------



## tripletsOMG

do not use antacids ie tums, rolaids the extra calcium affects the iron pills. i was up from 9.2-12.2 then after using antacids dropped to 10.0 as far as dialation i was a 1-2cm from 28wks till delivery at 40+4 with my first.


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm in the same situation health wise, except for the discharge. I'm on bed rest too. Do you have anyone at all to help you? 

If not, then can you order your groceries online, and have them delivered? If I were you, I'd just get up to go to the bathroom, eat, and shower. Can anyone take care of your dogs for a few weeks? I really think that will be too much for you.

Or, can you put them in a doggie home or something like that for a few weeks? I don't have pets, and I'm not familiar with things like this, but you need to rest.

Also, drink lots of water. I was told to drink 2 liters per day! It's a lot of water, but it is really good for you and your LO.

I'm also dilated one cm., but remember that this can go back to not being dilated, and resting will help. 

Finally, I was told to lay on my left side for 6 hours during the day. This is difficult and uncomfortable, but great for your baby.

Please feel free to message me if you need to chat.

I have a DH and family to help me, and I am allowed to go out a bit, to my mom's house which isn't far, etc.

Sending you massive :hugs: :flow:


----------



## painted_pony

_jellybean_ said:


> I'm in the same situation health wise, except for the discharge. I'm on bed rest too. Do you have anyone at all to help you?
> 
> If not, then can you order your groceries online, and have them delivered? If I were you, I'd just get up to go to the bathroom, eat, and shower. Can anyone take care of your dogs for a few weeks? I really think that will be too much for you.
> 
> Or, can you put them in a doggie home or something like that for a few weeks? I don't have pets, and I'm not familiar with things like this, but you need to rest.
> 
> Also, drink lots of water. I was told to drink 2 liters per day! It's a lot of water, but it is really good for you and your LO.
> 
> I'm also dilated one cm., but remember that this can go back to not being dilated, and resting will help.
> 
> Finally, I was told to lay on my left side for 6 hours during the day. This is difficult and uncomfortable, but great for your baby.
> 
> Please feel free to message me if you need to chat.
> 
> I have a DH and family to help me, and I am allowed to go out a bit, to my mom's house which isn't far, etc.
> 
> Sending you massive :hugs: :flow:

I do have family that in staying with. They will care for one of my dogs, but the other is usually my responsibility since she can be aggressive towards people she didnt know as a puppy. That dog in particular is my husbands best friend so I can't get rid of her for her attitude or in the inconvenience of caring for her.
My family usually brings food home so maybe I could give them my grocery list as well.


----------



## painted_pony

heaven said:


> My hubby was living in another city for a big part of our pregnancy. I also felt our baby wasn't moving the way she should. Then I'd see my hubby and she would bounce around like crazy. Didn't know if it was her picking up how I felt or the smell I picked up from him. All I know is she started to get really active.
> 
> Can you do some things that make you happy? Anything? I know it's hard w/o him near, but this phase will pass and you'll soon be reunited:)

This sounds so lame but there's nothing I can do while on bedrest that would cheer me up. I can't ride horses or see my husband, and those are the two major things in my life. I don't even want to buy anything else for my LO Because of this situation, so internet shopping is out of the question. how can anyone lay in a bed all day without getting a headache? This is already killing my head and neck. I'm going to get so restless really fast.


----------



## _jellybean_

Again, I'm really sorry you're going through this. 

I'd ask your doctor for really specific guidelines. Ask if you're allowed to take care of the one dog. If he says yes, great, but if he says no, then it's not worth it.


----------



## _jellybean_

I don't think it's about inconvenience in regard to your other dog, or getting rid of her. I just think that if the doctor wants you on bed rest, then your husband I'm sure will understand if someone else has to watch her.

It is very hard to lay around all day, and it does make you sore, but it is totally worth it...having your LO stay in as long as possible is completely worth all of the pain. I'm so sorry your DH isn't here. Do you have anyone else to talk to for support?


----------



## stickybean4

I just wanted to let you my niece had her first baby at 25 weeks and 6 days. He had to stay in the nicu for 3 monthes and was on oxygen. He is now a healthy 29 pound two year. He has no long term health problems, and is not developmentally delayed in any way. Hope yoour little stays put though just a little reassuranec if he or she doesnt.


----------



## painted_pony

_jellybean_ said:


> Again, I'm really sorry you're going through this.
> 
> I'd ask your doctor for really specific guidelines. Ask if you're allowed to take care of the one dog. If he says yes, great, but if he says no, then it's not worth it.


I go back on friday for more testing and stuff of that nature. I will ask her about the dog, and probably a lot of other things. I have no idea how u have been able to handle bedrest. I'm going crazy already and my neck is killing me from laying down. The only that gives me hope for him is they claim a 90% survival rate for babies born after 30 weeks. He will have to sgay in the hospital for awhile but he might have a chance. When that nurse realized I was dilated already at 29 weeks she got the most horrible look on her face. That's when I knew something was wrong.


----------



## _jellybean_

Yeah, they were upset that I am dilated too, but I really think you'll be fine. I really do. Bed rest is so hard. I read a ton, use the computer, and watch movies/t.v. It's hard to say the least, and laying on my left side kills my hips. But a lot of the time I keep my hand on my belly and sing songs to my LO, and it gives me peace in my heart to feel him kicking/punching me:) That's how I'm getting through...picturing him happy and healthy...and praying a ton. 

A big part though is resting...it will help you LO so much, so if you can try to focus on that, maybe it will help you. Sending you love and :hugs:


----------



## Grey Eyes

painted_pony said:


> Sorry to come busting into the third trimester this way, but I'm freaked out and totally depressed. I had pinkish spotting on Sunday, then again today. My little man was barely even moving so I ran into the doctors office about two hours ago. They did a non stress test on my little guy. He wasn't moving during it until they made me drink juice. His heart rate is good.
> 
> However- I am already dialated to one at 29 weeks. I've been put on bedrest. I go back Friday for more tests.
> 
> If you have had a baby at 29-30 weeks, what happened? Please don't spare my feelings, I need to know what I'm facing. All I wanna do is cry. My husband is deployed and now the baby is in danger. To top it all off, im extremely anemic. How long can I stay at one for??

Please try not to worry too much. I was dialated at 3 cm for weeks! All went well. Stress won't help, but its hard to avoid, I know. You will be fine! Your doc wouldn't have sent you home otherwise:thumbup:.


----------



## heaven

painted_pony said:


> heaven said:
> 
> 
> My hubby was living in another city for a big part of our pregnancy. I also felt our baby wasn't moving the way she should. Then I'd see my hubby and she would bounce around like crazy. Didn't know if it was her picking up how I felt or the smell I picked up from him. All I know is she started to get really active.
> 
> Can you do some things that make you happy? Anything? I know it's hard w/o him near, but this phase will pass and you'll soon be reunited:)
> 
> This sounds so lame but there's nothing I can do while on bedrest that would cheer me up. I can't ride horses or see my husband, and those are the two major things in my life. I don't even want to buy anything else for my LO Because of this situation, so internet shopping is out of the question. how can anyone lay in a bed all day without getting a headache? This is already killing my head and neck. I'm going to get so restless really fast.Click to expand...

I know how you feel. I would take my lil girl to school and go right back to bed until I had to go and get her until he was home again! I thought I was tired b/c of the pregnancy, but I was depressed. 

You could pick up some kind of craft, like sewing or something. Anything to get your mind off of things. And remember, it will be over before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## heaven

painted_pony said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> Again, I'm really sorry you're going through this.
> 
> I'd ask your doctor for really specific guidelines. Ask if you're allowed to take care of the one dog. If he says yes, great, but if he says no, then it's not worth it.
> 
> 
> I go back on friday for more testing and stuff of that nature. I will ask her about the dog, and probably a lot of other things. I have no idea how u have been able to handle bedrest. I'm going crazy already and my neck is killing me from laying down. The only that gives me hope for him is they claim a 90% survival rate for babies born after 30 weeks. He will have to sgay in the hospital for awhile but he might have a chance. When that nurse realized I was dilated already at 29 weeks she got the most horrible look on her face. That's when I knew something was wrong.Click to expand...

And really, this must be an inexperienced nurse. There are lots of women who dilate early-and it just means you're preparing. Like I said, I also dilated this early, and many others here do too. It doesn't mean you're ready to start pushing lol. Only that you'll have a nicer and easier labor b/c your body is starting to do the work:)


----------

